# surf city



## itsdalebert (Aug 5, 2009)

one more newbie here. my brother is one here and he loves it! i met some guys from this site down in nc.
Im come up to nj in a week. we are going to surf city. i was hopping to go shark fishing...iv cought some fluke last time i was there off of branegat inlet. so i would like to fish for shark but if you guys now of anything that it bitting that would be alsome if you can help!! here is one shark from the last trip i did in nc.









dale


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## itsdalebert (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## fluxcore (Jan 4, 2009)

your on long beach island one of the best places to surf fish in new jersey, fishermans headquarters is right when you leave the causeway,on right ask them they have been there 40 years or so


----------

